# Exe file has been blocked by your firewall



## bartrd48 (Jun 7, 2007)

Title: "Exe file has been blocked by your firewall"

This is the only response I get from IE when I attempt to download an EXE or COM file from the internet. I get the same message even when I turn off the Norton firewall and restart the download.

If I use a different computer, running WIN/XP, IE7, and Norton 360 then I can download the file I want. I seldom have the luxury to get access to another computer.

Problem Environment: Windows Vista Business, Norton 360, IE7. 

...Rich


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure about this, but I believe that your issue is due to the user access on Vista. I haven't had the chance to play with this OS much, but from what I hear it can be very bothersome to do much- due to access rights. Check your Vista firewall, and also look into the UAC on Vista, and find out how to turn it off temp, and then try the download again.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Rich...Welcome to TSF! :wave:

To overcome 'permission' issues with Vista™, try *this*.
_(Click on the Blue Link.)_

This deals with the *UAC* (User Account Control) in Vista™.

Please Post back with the results.

[On a side note, please PM (Private Message one of the Administration Team); in particular,*Horse*, to arrange to have your user ID changed, as it is _not_ recommended to use email addresses (or partial ones), as spammers will have a 'field day' sending you "junk" mail. :grin:]

Kind Regards,


----------



## bartrd48 (Jun 7, 2007)

I turned off the UAC. Then I tried to download tweak-uac, but ended up getting the same "...blocked by your firewall" message. I have turned off the UAC manually, and the Nornton firewall was shut down when I tried to just download the program.

I'm new to the UAC controls as well, but it appears that the message is coming from some-where else.! ??? It would be nice if the message went a little deeper into what process/application sent the message.

I did send administration a request to change my displayed "name". I knew I had goofed the second I hit enter. (too late smart).

...Rich


----------



## mas819 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have the exact same problem, only I have XP. I had to reinstall windows yesterday morning, which went fine, but now as I am trying to download all the programs I had previously, I keep getting that message- doesn't matter if I use explorer or firefox (which is the only thing I HAVE been able to get). Everywhere that I know to look states that the firewall is not on. I am so not a tech girl- help!! :sigh:


----------



## bruceyunis (Sep 27, 2007)

I have also been having the same problem. I turned off the Windows firewall as well as the Norton Internet Security firewalls, but I still receive the same message. Please help.


----------

